
Talk with a dolphin via underwater translation machine - ColinWright
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21028115.400-talk-with-a-dolphin-via-underwater-translation-machine.html
======
Afton
This work is sufficiently preliminary that it isn't really worth reporting on
yet. They have goals. They are building techniques and equipment. They plan to
do experiments/data collection.

This may be interesting work at some point in the future, but not now.

------
noonespecial
Why do I get the feeling that this line of research invariably ends with
_"thanks for all the fish"_?

